# Pets At Home Bunnies??!



## Tammy0407

So i know with ratties and other little critters its really frowned upon if you get them from pets at home because of where they come from, but where do people stand on rabbits?? Do [email protected] sell Contis????

Just thought i would ask as ive been reading some threads and lots of people have mentioned [email protected] but not slagged it off which is unusual! LOL!

Thank you in advance,
Tammy x


----------



## emzybabe

would never ever ever buy one of their mass farmed bunnies that has probably been shipped across the country only to be put in a hot and stuffy shop under bright lights with other rabbits that arnt its litter mates


----------



## Tammy0407

Ok thats what i thought the replies would be! HOw long do Contis live for??


----------



## happysaz133

My bunnies came from Pets at Home, but I didn't buy them, I just know the woman I rescued them from got them from there. Have to say, I couldn't love them more


----------



## Pug_D

My PAH bunny lasted 24 hours with be before being admitted to the vets, she never ate, peed' or pooed she was seriosuly ill and never came home from the vets.


----------



## simplysardonic

yes their bunnies are 'farmed' too apparently. They do sell large bunnies they call 'giant house rabbits' for a LOT of money


----------



## Tammy0407

Yea ive just seen for how much money! £129 is alot of money!
I thought you could get a Conti for about £80?!?!


----------



## Tink82

Tammy0407 said:


> So i know with ratties and other little critters its really frowned upon if you get them from pets at home because of where they come from, but where do people stand on rabbits?? Do [email protected] sell Contis????
> 
> Just thought i would ask as ive been reading some threads and lots of people have mentioned [email protected] but not slagged it off which is unusual! LOL!
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Tammy x


Rosie is [email protected] fodder, we went to get a 'rescue' at the back, one that wouldn't sell, but they wouldn't let it go alone sadly. We saw Rosie in the 'new bun' section, she was the only lop in there, all the rest were Dutch and it was a few days before Christmas.. I got her as she was so runty and I think she was put in as a last ditch attempt to get rid of her. I got her home and her whiskers had been chewed at and she was covered in wee and stunk so badly.. I cleaned her up and fed her well and she has grown to be as big as Chester and a wonderful bunny. So friendly and docile, I don't regret getting her, but I do regret my money going into the farms..


----------



## acjb007

I'd hate to think [email protected] mass farm rabbits or mistreat them but I have 4 rabbits from them and they are all fine, so far. My two boys are a year old and my two girls are 8 months old. None of them have been ill. It's probably better to get one from a breeder who'll not stick it in a warm bright glass cage to sell though.


----------



## crofty

acjb007 said:


> I'd hate to think [email protected] mass farm rabbits or mistreat them but I have 4 rabbits from them and they are all fine, so far. My two boys are a year old and my two girls are 8 months old. None of them have been ill. It's probably better to get one from a breeder who'll not stick it in a warm bright glass cage to sell though.


Any petshop that sells livestock is not 'fine'.

All mine are rescues, best way to get a bun.


----------



## Emmiiee

i only adopt from tere adoption bit if i get a pet from them x


----------



## Nicky10

Leo's a PAH bunny my sister bought him and didn't look after him properly so I took him. I've never had a problem with him and he's over a year now but I would never buy a rabbit from PAH


----------



## _Sara_

acjb007 said:


> It's probably better to get one from a breeder who'll not stick it in a warm bright glass cage to sell though.


Not trying to defend them at all, but my local [email protected] has all air conditioned cages.


----------



## Guest

Emmiiee said:


> i only adopt from tere adoption bit if i get a pet from them x


The thing is the adoption part of [email protected] are only the buns that didn't sell when they were still at the cute baby stage :eek6:


----------



## Tink82

B3rnie said:


> The thing is the adoption part of [email protected] are only the buns that didn't sell when they were still at the cute baby stage :eek6:


No, ours is mostly bunnies that people bring in as they can't look after them anymore for various reasons


----------



## Gil3987

Our local (1hour away lol) [email protected] doesnt have an adoption section, our bunny is also a [email protected] bunny but we didnt buy him we rescued him from OH's cousin, only problem is his unruly front teeth!!


----------



## xliljanex

i would always go to a rescue home for a bunny however 1 of my bunnies did actually come from pets at home, we only went in for some supplies but then we saw him in the adoption bit, and we fell in love 

we asked a bit about him and they said his owner had brought him in a box, said he couldnt look after him anymore, put him on the counter and then walked off (meaning they didnt get to find out about his medical history/vaccinations etc even though it wouldve taken about 5 - 10 minutes ?? - idiot!)

anyway we went home that night but we were basically smitten with him and ended up getting a home ready for him and then going back about 3 days later.... hes a gorgeous bunny with the sweetest personality ever  so im glad we did xxx


----------



## big_bear

ill never buy anything from pah pets wise as heard way too many bad things about it ... such a shame people who own these pet shops think its ok


----------



## Emmiiee

Tink82 said:


> No, ours is mostly bunnies that people bring in as they can't look after them anymore for various reasons


same!! I was there once, when somone dumbed alot of rats out the front of the store!  the staff dropped everything to care and make sure they were okay! x


----------



## Tammy0407

I have to say that when my first pair of ratties gave birth (a very big surprise) i had to givee them up becuase i couldnt care for them it was the worst experience ever and wish i had never done it but i have to say the staff at my local [email protected] were amazing. Although the cage was a little small they really looked after them and the babies and mum and auntie werent sold but put for adoption!


----------



## Baby British

My rescue bun Blossom was orginally a [email protected] bun. She didn't sell as a baby rabbit and as she matured began getting aggressive toward her cage fellows (probably because she was of an age to be spayed but obviously [email protected] don't do this) and was promptly moved to the adoption section. She was then adopted by a local rescue who spayed her but it seems the damage had already been done. I homed her as a friend for my own grumpy bun Zebby and thankfully they adore one another. Probably as a result of lack of handling earlier in life and not being spayed when she needed it Blossom hates people. She charges and growls if you so much as touch her. It's such a shame as she is a beautiful looking rabbit and I'm so glad that we have her as I don't know what would become of her otherwise.

Well done [email protected] .


----------



## MerlinsMum

simplysardonic said:


> yes their bunnies are 'farmed' too apparently. They do sell large bunnies they call 'giant house rabbits' for a LOT of money


I once spoke to (well, emailed) a person who had personally been to one of PAH's rabbit breeding farms. He described a huge warehouse full of cages, and fork lift trucks loading cages & cages of rabbits onto articulated lorries!! :scared:

So.... if you want a rabbit that's been born & bred in a *factory*, go right ahead and buy one!!


----------



## Lu85

Wish I had read that before getting mine from there but saying that she's fine she had the sniffles when she first came home so i took her to the vets, the only problem with her is her jaw isn't inline properly so i have to get her teeth clipped every 6 weeks


----------



## Lil Miss

i wouldnt touch PAH with a barge pole, last animal i got from them, years ago, ended up in those paying over £500 costs, and giving us a cash settlement of £300 on the promise that we didnt take them to court

there are many other, better places to go if you really want to buy a bun, other then that i would advise rescuing/rehoming

as for contis, they tend to live 3 - 4 years, they are the shortest lived of all rabbits, as they are the largest yet their hearts are the same size as a nethie
i got mine for free 
and shes still only a baby









with her friend who is a LARGE rabbit (a chinchilla rabbit) to give you an idea on size









i have also been to a breeding mill who supply PAH, i used to be good friends with them before i knew better, i havent spoken to the in years now, they still live on my road, but yes, they werent even kept in proper cages, rodents were in tubs, stacked on racks, and the rabbits had pens made of plywood there isnt a thought gone into the genetics of them 
and sick animals that are returned, if they recover, are used as breeding stock


----------



## catloveralicia

Where do the rabbits that are often in the [email protected] adoption section come from?


----------



## Lil Miss

catloveralicia said:


> Where do the rabbits that are often in the [email protected] adoption section come from?


some are ones that have been brought in by normal people for variuse reasons, some are ones from their own stock that they cant sell for various reasons, and others are ones from their own stock which are past the cute baby stage


----------



## frags

I have a breeding pair of conti's & certainly would never sell mine to PAH ever! Contis sell for between £60-£80 no where near £129.
When they advertise there 'giant house rabbits' i always question them to what breed it is and they say giant house rabbit, i always argue with them lol i tell them its no such breed!!!


----------



## BattleKat

crofty said:


> Any petshop that sells livestock is not 'fine'.


I think she meant the buns are fine 

I would avoid anywhere that you can't see where the animals came from and make sure you're happy with it, you definitely can't do that in a pet shop.
As far as pet shops go [email protected] isn't that bad, they make some sort of effort to promote animal welfare and donate to animal charities, but I still wouldn't buy from there.

Rescue is the best way to go imo as you know the personality, the buns are already neutered/spayed and they will give you lifelong support.


----------



## catloveralicia

Sorry this is kinda off-topic but I was considering getting a [email protected] adoption rabbit (I unfortunately can't get to a rescue) but now I'm starting to think if a breeder would be better because I'd be able to find out more about parents history etc. what do you think?


----------



## Guest

catloveralicia said:


> Sorry this is kinda off-topic but I was considering getting a [email protected] adoption rabbit (I unfortunately can't get to a rescue) but now I'm starting to think if a breeder would be better because I'd be able to find out more about parents history etc. what do you think?


If you want to know more about the history of the buns parents etc then a breeder would be best. If not then rescuing a bun from the adoption centre in [email protected] is also a good choice. The donation you give goes to a charity and they don't profit from the sale.


----------



## SophieCyde

Our nibbles was a [email protected] bunny , she lived till the age of 10 ith no problems but our others after that have always been rescue buns


----------



## Lil Miss

catloveralicia said:


> Sorry this is kinda off-topic but I was considering getting a [email protected] adoption rabbit (I unfortunately can't get to a rescue) but now I'm starting to think if a breeder would be better because I'd be able to find out more about parents history etc. what do you think?


i have 2 PAH reject bunnies, poppy and jenny, i know for certain poppy wasnt one of their own as she was already spayed, but was labelled as extreamly aggressive and must live alone, and no bun should have to live alone so she came home with me, at the moment her group is at 9, and she loves it
jenny i have no idea, but i fell in love with her 

PAH reject corner is ok if you cant get to a proper rescue, when ever i have adopted from them, i have paid only £1, and made a donation to the rescue they support my self, that way i KNOW PAH arent using the money them selves

i also have 4 breeder bunnies, who i got yesterday, however i didnt pay for them, however chiina was origanaly a rescue herself, she was going to be made into pie  then i think becki decided not to use her to recreate the Squirrels as she has cysts, so she was sent to ann and bonded with cleo to come home with me
with the breeder buns, my friend was having to majorly cut down on her numbers due to health, so we went and helped her put :lol:

i also have 3 (was 4) from a "breeder" who was going to PTS to clean up her mess, the 2 baby boys have major dental issues, and their sister who is now over the bridge (was just 3.5 months old) had major neurological issues, she crossed the bridge fitting and screaming in my arms, their mum was being bred as a lion head, but she is actually a minilop/lionhead x netherland dwarf, and i was reassured their dad had been rehomed to a pet only home, only to find out later shes still breeding him

a (good) breeder is better then buying from a pet store, but all 20 of mine are rescues/rehomes
if you go to a breeder you need to do your research, as even BRC reg doesnt mean they arent BYBers


----------



## frags

Lil Miss said:


> if you go to a breeder you need to do your research, as even BRC reg *doesnt* mean they arent BYBers


VERY well said hun x


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

Do not BUY or Adopt from PAH, A few years back we adopted a rabbit that was a lookalike for the one we had just lost a few months earlier the day before we had an appointment with a breeder, needless to say she wasnt too happy when we told her where we had bought the bun due to there reputation, and i hate to say she was right we got him home at 12 weeks, proper care, food and vet treatment including myxi vaccine, 2 days before his booked in vhd vaccine at 14 weeks we had to take him to the vets as an emergency as woke up to a very poorly rabbit, he took him in and sent us home but told us not to get our hopes up later that afternoon he rang to say he had done all he could medically but unfortunately he had passed away that afternoon and we weren't to blame and the likely hood is the animal was ill which had gone unnoticed by both the vets and ourselves when adopted from Pets at Home. We now have three healthy happy bunnies all over a year old and none are from PAH, the only thing we ocassionally buy in there is hay and sawdust and Canary food.


----------



## Emz

BattleKat said:


> Rescue is the best way to go imo as you know the personality, the buns are already neutered/spayed *and they will give you lifelong support.*


Rescues aren't always so great. My sister got her young cat from a local rescue and they stopped getting into contact with her meaning my sister had to pay for all the vet care and vaccinations with no support, which she was initially promised. She tried numerous times to get in contact but they do not respond. I forgot the name of that place, I'll need to find out so I can name and shame them.

I agree however that if you can get to a rescue that you should. The only pets I have once got from Pets at Home was a guinea pig back when they were also still kept with rabbits. The rabbit kept biting the guinea pig and I said to my mum "someone will buy them together and he'll be bullied forever" and my mum decided to take him home with us - she's a huge softie. 

He lived 6 years and recently died though, he had an operation to try and save him but he died a day later. I guess the operation was too much. 

On another note, some Pets at Homes do a good job. I know the one in Southport isn't too bad and Preston's by the dock is fairly nice. However I went to one in Blackburn the other day and was really appalled with the staff's attitude and how the animals are kept. Especially the degus.


----------



## Lil Miss

Emz said:


> Rescues aren't always so great. My sister got her young cat from a local rescue and they stopped getting into contact with her meaning my sister had to pay for all the vet care and vaccinations with no support, which she was initially promised. She tried numerous times to get in contact but they do not respond. I forgot the name of that place, I'll need to find out so I can name and shame them.
> 
> I agree however that if you can get to a rescue that you should. The only pets I have once got from Pets at Home was a guinea pig back when they were also still kept with rabbits. The rabbit kept biting the guinea pig and I said to my mum "someone will buy them together and he'll be bullied forever" and my mum decided to take him home with us - she's a huge softie.
> 
> He lived 6 years and recently died though, he had an operation to try and save him but he died a day later. I guess the operation was too much.
> 
> On another note, some Pets at Homes do a good job. I know the one in Southport isn't too bad and Preston's by the dock is fairly nice. However I went to one in Blackburn the other day and was really appalled with the staff's attitude and how the animals are kept. Especially the degus.


sorry but rescues will NOT pay your vet bills and vaccs costs for you, sorry but they can not afford to, if you cant afford those yourself you shouldnt get the pet.
they will adopt the animal out fully vacs, and some will pay vet bills for the animal for the first week or so if something pops up.
some will also pay med costs if they adopt an animal out with a known lifelong issue

recues WILL however always take the animal back if you can o longer look after it, and good rescues will help in emergency situations if hey can


----------



## Emz

No I didn't mean pay for all of it forever - the rescue *promised* to contribute to the spaying and her first vaccine. They were also meant to come and check up on her to make sure she was being looked after OK and never turned up for multiple appointments.

I didn't say she expected to have it all paid for her forever. My sister and her fiancé both have stable jobs and can afford their cat fine they are not irresponsible. I'd appreciate not being jumped - I just wished to point out that a rescue will not always support you in ways that they themselves promised. :s


----------



## Lil Miss

Emz said:


> No I didn't mean pay for all of it forever - the rescue *promised* to contribute to the spaying and her first vaccine. They were also meant to come and check up on her to make sure she was being looked after OK and never turned up for multiple appointments.
> 
> I didn't say she expected to have it all paid for her forever. My sister and her fiancé both have stable jobs and can afford their cat fine they are not irresponsible. I'd appreciate not being jumped - I just wished to point out that a rescue will not always support you in ways that they themselves promised. :s


i never said your sister was irresponsible hun, i do not know her to pass judgement of that sort, it was the way you worded things
"sister had to pay for all the vet care and vaccinations with no support"
i wish some one would pay my vet bills for me, any one offering? theres fluff hugs in it for you :lol:

if a rescue promised to contribute towards costs like a spay they SHOULD hold that promise, as it is in their contract.
however, that just highlights the point of researching your rescues just as much as you research breeders, i know of a few hoarders and shady characters acting under the name of "rescue"
one of these has lost rabbits to VHD and to ammonia inhalation/poisoning from unclean litter trays, another who will buy animals from pet store, and will rehome them as rescues, and put animals together that will breed


----------



## siberiankiss

I think it's irrelevant how good a particular store is, or whether you know of/have [email protected] bunnies that have been in good health. The fact is, by buying buns from them you are supporting animal farming.

If I can, I'd like to link those interested to this thread from the fancy-rats.co.uk forum. It contains pictures from a visit to a rodent/rabbit breeding farm. It is well worth a look through before making this decision, though please be aware it may be upsetting for some.

There are so many rabbits stuck in rescue - we don't need any more being bred. It doesn't matter where you are; rescues will rehome all over the country if the home is right.


----------



## Guest

siberiankiss said:


> I think it's irrelevant how good a particular store is, or whether you know of/have [email protected] bunnies that have been in good health. The fact is, by buying buns from them you are supporting animal farming.
> 
> If I can, I'd like to link those interested to this thread from the fancy-rats.co.uk forum. It contains pictures from a visit to a rodent/rabbit breeding farm. It is well worth a look through before making this decision, though please be aware it may be upsetting for some.
> 
> There are so many rabbits stuck in rescue - we don't need any more being bred. It doesn't matter where you are; rescues will rehome all over the country if the home is right.


This, rep coming your way :thumbup:


----------



## Emz

Lil Miss said:


> i never said your sister was irresponsible hun, i do not know her to pass judgement of that sort, it was the way you worded things
> "sister had to pay for all the vet care and vaccinations with no support"
> i wish some one would pay my vet bills for me, any one offering? theres fluff hugs in it for you :lol:
> 
> if a rescue promised to contribute towards costs like a spay they SHOULD hold that promise, as it is in their contract.
> however, that just highlights the point of researching your rescues just as much as you research breeders, i know of a few hoarders and shady characters acting under the name of "rescue"
> one of these has lost rabbits to VHD and to ammonia inhalation/poisoning from unclean litter trays, another who will buy animals from pet store, and will rehome them as rescues, and put animals together that will breed


Yeah I guess my wording wasn't so great but it's because I already knew the things in my head. :lol:

If I could afford to, I'd help pay everyone's vet bills. If I ever somehow become a millionaire I'll let you all know!


----------



## Lil Miss

Emz said:


> Yeah I guess my working wasn't so great but it's because I already knew the things in my head. :lol:
> 
> If I could afford to, I'd help pay everyone's vet bills. If I ever somehow become a millionaire I'll let you all know!


yeah, we all do that, i blame the fact you cant read into tone of voice on the internet :lol:

i'll hold you to that if you ever win the lottery or marry a rich guy, or the likes :lol: :lol:


----------

